# Long term feeder?



## R.Leigh (Jun 1, 2012)

Due to my choice of profession my poor little baby Merlin might be left alone for 12 to 36 hours maybe more. I was wondering if there are any automatic feeders or something to make sure my baby has plenty of food?


----------



## ascott (Jun 2, 2012)

If you are soaking and offering food at least once a day, your little one will be fine (taking into account you have your enclosure checklist completed favorably ) and even if your time away from home is a touch longer than a 24 hour period--your tort will do fine....just make sure that your lighting will go on and off according to day/night time tables so your tort does not stress .....

Also, as you are leaving you can leave a pile of food (and spray it really well with water---which is a good thing to do every time you offer food) so if sometime later in the day your tort gets hungry there is something there for him to nibble on....


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 2, 2012)

This is where plants grown in seed trays come into their own. Trays of weeds and salad (supermarket living lettuce) so your tort can graze from fresh material


----------



## Merlin M (Jun 2, 2012)

yes if I am out all day I often like to plant something like living lettuce in with them in case they get hungry when I am out (which I know they will!)


----------



## Jacob (Jun 2, 2012)

Im sure it will be fine, just have your lights on a timer, and leave plenty of food and water.


----------



## Tom (Jun 2, 2012)

Spineless opuntia cactus pads work well for this too. They last for months and the tortoise can nibble at will.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 2, 2012)

Merlin M said:


> yes if I am out all day I often like to plant something like living lettuce in with them ...



Along with having real plants in with them, so they have fresh food there whenever they want it. it also gives them something to do. I mean most of us feed our little guys food already cut up and usually "choice" foods so they are young and less fibrous items. Having living plants means not only is the food always fresh, it's something they have to harvest for themselves. So lots of ripping, tearing, shredding, and reaching for those higher leaves all are good activities for them mentally and physically. 





Tom said:


> Spineless opuntia cactus pads work well for this too. They last for months and the tortoise can nibble at will.



Also a great food source along with once more being a food they have to "work" to eat.


----------

